# Installare i temi da XFCE look   [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

faccio una domanda moltooooooo stupida.... ma i temi da https://www.xfce-look.org/ come si installano?

Ho provato a farlo ma mi dice 

```
Indirizzo non interpretabile

Impossibile aprire questo indirizzo: uno dei seguenti protocolli (ocs) non è associato ad alcun programma oppure non è consentito in questo contesto.

    È necessario installare del software aggiuntivo per aprire questo indirizzo.
```

Di che software si tratta??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so come funziona ocs-url ma per installare un thema xfce basta che lo scarichi e lo scompatti e poi lo copi in ~/.local/share/themes

----------

## saverik

Grazie.Questa  procedura la conosco .

Mi riferivo ad un modo piu' automatico di installarli dal sito come si fa con altre distro.

Ho provato a mettere anche un set di Icone ma mancano alcune icone  di programmi,quindi mi chiedevo se si potessero scaricare tutto il software per avere un ambiente piu' elegante.

Ammettiamolo che xfce4 su gentoo non e' il max della bellezza....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saverik

Ciao ragazzi, per chi  fosse interessato ho risolto installando  http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-apps/ocs-url .

In questo modo si possono installare direttamente temi ed icone da https://www.xfce-look.org

devo dire che funziona benissimo.

Saluti a tutti

----------

